# A day in Amsterdam



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Headed across the pond at the end of the month and decided to spend one night in AMS as I am flying Northwest and then connecting on to Warsaw. An old colleague from my Bulgaria day now lives in Holland and she is meeting me for dinner but what to do during the day? Though I have been through Schipol at least two dozen times I have never seen AMS, so how should I spend my day?

Was thinking of going to the Rijksmuseum to see some Old Masters and to stop at the Anne Frank House but what else should I see. Also any hotel reccomendations? Is the Pulitzer House worth cashing in some Starwood points for or am I better served staying at the Airport Hilton for 130 Euro (I don't have an early, early flight the next day but early enough)?

And where to eat and drink? The Indonesian food in AMS is supposed to be better than in Jakarta but any good places to sample some of Holland's more obscure beers? 

Any thoughts, suggestions or obsevations would be appreciated.

Karl


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

karl,

I like to have surimanese food when I am in amsterdam, not the best food in the world, but you don't really find it anywhere else. sorry, I cna't remember the name of the place I usually go to, but I will try to get it for you. 

\also, try the automats - unusual food. duthc food isn't really spectacular, in my opinion, so I try to go for the unusual 

riksmuseum and the van goh are my favorites, I wouldn't try to hit more. also, just walking around is a blast - I would try to stay in ther center, I usually stay at the crown plaza across from the train station. 

have fun


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Globetrotter,

Thanks! Any chance you'll be in Europe first week of October?

Anyone else have any suggestions? For such a well traveled bunch you are all being awfully quiet!

Karl


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, I'm not a really big fan of Dutch food either. I usually stumble into a shwarma shop and get extra garlic sauce for my frites because mayonnaise is just not right.

Rijksmuseum is great. There may be long lines at the Anne Frank House but it is worth seeing.

One bar we always visit is the Old Sailor. https://members.virtualtourist.com/m/1bfc1/71211/5/


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

VS,

Thanks for the suggestions! But does your mother know you hang out in seedy bars in Amsterdam? 

Karl


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

Karl89 said:


> Globetrotter,
> 
> Thanks! Any chance you'll be in Europe first week of October?
> 
> ...


no, my first thought when I saw your dates was that maybe we would cross paths, but I am grounded that week for training in florida.

also - try some "belgian" fries with sate sauce. have fun!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Karl89:

The Rijksmuseum is one of the best in the world! 

You must have Rijsttafel at least one evening!


----------



## Andy W (Jan 18, 2007)

Rent a bike and see the city like the locals........most bike friendly city I've experienced.

Resaturants that stick out are Bordewijk in the Jordan neighborhood; Brasserie van Bearle and Luden Restaurant and Brasserie in the center city and believe it or not a pretty good Chinese Restaurant even though it looks like a tourist trap - a boat docked in the harbor, the Sea Palace.

Take an excursion to the beaches at Zandvoort if it's nice.

Enjoy


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> VS,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions! But does your mother know you hang out in seedy bars in Amsterdam?
> 
> Karl


No... 

But my husband is with me, so I guess I'm ok!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I've heard that if you spend some time in the coffeehouses, that any restaurant you go to afterward will be first class!


----------



## Roy_Amsterdam (Sep 14, 2007)

If you like Markets you should visit the Albert Cuyp Market in Amsterdam. It's the largest market in the Netherlands and one of the largest in Europe.

Of course the Rijksmuseum and van Gogh museum are places of interest. If you'd like to visit a nice clothing store you can go to Oger (www.oger.nl) or Pauw Mannen.

If you like fish, there's a good fish restaurant near the RAI convention centre called Visaandeschelde, there's an excellent Japanese restaurant in the Okura hotel. A great place for Indonesian food is Dynasty in the Reguliersdwarsstraat.


----------

